# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Films & TV >  [Cinema] [Spoilers] Je suis une lgende

## piro

J'aurais aim votre avis sur ce film. 
Personnellement je suis all le voir samedi soir et j'ai bien aim (la personne avec moi a t du par la fin).
Si on passe le fait que le scnario de base  t vu et revu (28 jours plus tard - La Nuit des morts-vivants...), je trouve que l'ide est quand mme orginal.
J'ai bien aim le ct un peu stressant, sans tomb dans le gore. Je trouve la fin sympas bien qu'un peu trop logique.

----------


## pi-2r

ouais, il est pas mal mais sans plus

----------


## afrodje

Comme Piro, le cot stressant est la. (meme quand il faut pas !).
J'ai bien aim perso... (quelques truc  revoir car ce n'est pas trs logique)
Mais flim  voir au cin  :;):

----------


## Jean-Philippe Andr

salut, joyeux noel  tous,
perso j'ai bien aim le contenu, mais je reste sur ma faim  la fin  ::roll::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

j'ai bien aim mais il y a une question que je me pose encore : qui a dplac le mannequin??? a n'est pas dit dans le film ou alors j'ai pas compris...

----------


## alexrtz

> j'ai bien aim mais il y a une question que je me pose encore : qui a dplac le mannequin??? a n'est pas dit dans le film ou alors j'ai pas compris...


Ben les zombies  :;): 
En fait, quand le zombie sort de la lumire (lors de la premire capture), il en dduit direct qu'ils sont compltement dsociabiliss, alors que j'aurais plutt dit qu'au contraire, c'est l'esprit de groupe qui fait qu'il y en a un qui veut sauver un membre de son clan (sa fille ???).

Ceci tant, le passage quand il est pris au pige  cause du mannequin est bien con : parce qu'ils auraient largement pu tuer le gars aprs que les chiens soient morts, vu comment ils sont balzes (et si le but c'tait pas de le tuer mais juste qu'il les amne  la fille, a servait  rien de lui envoyer les chiens dont la seule envie tait de le bouffer).
Par contre j'ai bien aim l'ide que les zombies reprennent son truc pour le piger.

Un autre truc bien ridicule : la muraille super pas haute dans la ville "protge" : comme si c'tait un truc de cette hauteur qui allait arrter les zombies...


Donc voil, film sympathique dans l'ensemble, mais, comme la plupart des films faits par des amricains pour des amricains, y a des incohrences qui tuent le film  ::(:

----------


## Jean-Philippe Andr

t'avais qu' laisser ton neurone  l'entre du cinoche  ::aie::  ::mouarf::

----------


## alexrtz

> t'avais qu' laisser ton neurone  l'entre du cinoche


En gnral j'le prends toujours avec moi : j'ai encore l'espoir qu'il me serve :p

Rien  voir mais je viens de me rendre compte que le spoil en blanc que j'arrive pas  voir sur mon cran chez moi est assez visible sur l'cran sur lequel je suis actuellement...
Donc la bonne couleur pour les spoil est f5f5ff.

----------


## xxxcapxxx

sympa , de bon passage, pas mal d'incohrence ou facilit , une fin trs rapide  (genre sprint dernire ligne droite c'est dans la boite)

----------


## newbie57

Perso j'ai bien aim ce film mais je me pose plein de questions quand mme:

- Ces 'zombies' ils mangent quoi les nuits lorsqu'ils sont dehors et qu'on les entend hurler? 
- S'ils sont aussi intelligent que nous (ce sont des humains aprs tout) pourquoi n'ont ils jamais pens  se proteger du soleil?
- Pourquoi n'ont ils pas d'armes?
- Etc etc...


*Qu'auriez-vous fait  la place de Will Smith?* 

Je me posais cette question lorsque je regardai le film. 

La premiere des choses que j'aurai fait serait de trouver un voilier que j'aurai charg de conserves, de graines en tout genre, d'armes, d'une radio... et de partir trs loin de New York.

----------


## xxxcapxxx

> Perso j'ai bien aim ce film mais je me pose plein de questions quand mme:
> 
> - Ces 'zombies' ils mangent quoi les nuits lorsqu'ils sont dehors et qu'on les entend hurler? 
> - S'ils sont aussi intelligent que nous (ce sont des humains aprs tout) pourquoi n'ont ils jamais pens  se proteger du soleil?
> - Pourquoi n'ont ils pas d'armes?
> - Etc etc...
> 
> 
> *Qu'auriez-vous fait  la place de Will Smith?* 
> ...


1) ce sont des mutants et non pas des zombies a la resident evil , il sont atteint d'une mutation du gne anti-cancer. Il mange des animaux.. ou d'autres humains sains ...(ils sont attir par le sang c'est comme ca qu il les piege)
2)Ils ont rgress en "intellecte" a priori sauf l'Alpha
3) leur physique et leur agressivit remplace le besoin d'autre arme et tout facon .. intellecte rduit.

4) A sa place tout pareil , il cherche comment gurir les gens, c'est son job, sa vie, sa raison d'tre. Ne dit-on pas :  pour dfaire le mal il faut toujours le combattre  sa source ?

----------


## Jean-Philippe Andr

tu veux pas spoiler pour nos amis qui n'ont pas encore vu le film ?  ::aie::

----------


## granquet

j'ai vut le film aujourd'hui ...

bon, jdois dire que c'est pas un chef d'oeuvre ...
disons que le scenar est pas trop pourrit (sans tre original), la ralisation est okay ...
mais des incohrences, des passages trop rapides ...
et finalement ... un sale gout d'vanglisme puritain de mayk00ye (typiquement amricain) ...  ::aie::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

Vu vendredi dernier.

Sympa mais bourr d'incohrence qui gche un peu le film. Le fait est qu'il faut le voir au cinma (ou avoir un trs bon home-cinma) pour l'admirer  sa juste valeur, c'est  dire un gros film spectaculaire qui fait sursauter comme il faut.

----------


## djo.mos

Pas vu ...
Par contre, j'ai lu le bouquin (I'm a legend) en Anglais (que j'ai ador), et j'ai peur que comme tous les autres films inspirs de romans, l'ide et l'esprit originel ne soit massacrs pour tenir en 2H ...

----------


## xxxcapxxx

> tu veux pas spoiler pour nos amis qui n'ont pas encore vu le film ?


je ne spoil pas plus qu'un synopsis  :;):  rien de dvoiler au niveau clef (hum) du scnario.

@djo.mos : crainte justifie

----------


## dclink

mais j aime bien Will (surtout dans I Robot)alors forcment ... Mais effectivement le scnar est (trs) convenu. N'empche  la fin mme si un peu prvisible, bah un peu dommage aussi.

----------


## le y@m's

> Pas vu ...
> Par contre, j'ai lu le bouquin (I'm a legend) en Anglais (que j'ai ador), et j'ai peur que comme tous les autres films inspirs de romans, l'ide et l'esprit originel ne soit massacrs pour tenir en 2H ...


+10
Malheureusement tu as trouv les mots justes. Bien que le dbut colle assez bien au livre, le reste n'a plus grand chose  voir et c'est tout ce qui fait l'originalit du bouquin qui a t enlev / chang.
Le film en lui mme n'est pas mauvais mais il ne mrite srement pas ce titre (et ce  plus d'un titre).

----------


## djo.mos

> +10
> Malheureusement tu as trouv les mots justes. Bien que le dbut colle assez bien au livre, le reste n'a plus grand chose  voir et c'est tout ce qui fait l'originalit du bouquin qui a t enlev / chang.
> Le film en lui mme n'est pas mauvais mais il ne mrite srement pas ce titre (et ce  plus d'un titre).


C'est justement pour a que je me fais une rgle de ne pas regarder un film que j'ai lu avant en bouquin. a gache tout, mme si comme tu le dis le film n'est pas mauvais en soi, le fait qu'il dforme le bouquin gache tout.

----------


## le y@m's

> C'est justement pour a que je me fais une rgle de ne pas regarder un film que j'ai lu avant en bouquin. a gache tout, mme si comme tu le dis le film n'est pas mauvais en soi, le fait qu'il dforme le bouquin gache tout.


Une exception cependant : La ligne verte  ::ccool::

----------


## djo.mos

Ah ... pas lu celui l ...
Mais dans la liste noire les Harry Potters (_digoulas_ toute la serie, non mais pour de vrai !), I-Robot (mais quel lien avec le bouquin nom d'une pipe !), War of the Worlds, Planet of the Apes (la nouvelle version), Sphere, les Jrassik Park, etc. etc. etc.

Remarque que ce que je disais ("Je me fais une rgle de ne pas regarder ... tanani, tanana) est en quelque sorte des paroles en l'air, vu qu' la fin, je finis toujours par regarder ces films  ::mouarf::  comme je vais regarder I'm a legend ...

----------


## gorgonite

perso, je m'attendais  mieux... il y avait vraiment de quoi faire un super film vu l'acteur et l'intrigue, mais a a quand mme t pas mal gach niveau scnario  ::?:

----------


## attila771

Assez Du a vrai dire le film un peu mort... peu d'action... Pas beaucoup de parole( Bon c'est normal mais bon..)

Bref Du

----------


## herzleid

Je connaissais pas le livre. En faite l'autre soir je voulais tester le nouveau cin de niort. C'etait  l'affiche, je me suis dits pourquoi pas (pas vu de teaser, je connaissais rien de chez rien sur le sujet).

Franchement, il y a une chose que j'ai dtest. Que viens faire Dieu dans ce film ??? J'avoue avoir bcp de mal avec les rfrence  un dieu quelconque. C'est juste une raction pidermique. Je reste persuad qu'on pouvait faire un bon film avec ce sujet, sans ref  un dieu.

Donc ce film pourquoi pas si les allusions/rfrences  une religion ne vous gne pas. A voir au cin sans aucun doute (enfin si vous avez un vrais cin ^^)

----------


## Jean-Philippe Andr

pour moi le dieu du film, c'est bob  ::aie::

----------


## alexrtz

> Franchement, il y a une chose que j'ai dtest. Que viens faire Dieu dans ce film ??? J'avoue avoir bcp de mal avec les rfrence  un dieu quelconque. C'est juste une raction pidermique. Je reste persuad qu'on pouvait faire un bon film avec ce sujet, sans ref  un dieu.


Faire un film sans Dieu dans un pays o la majorit de la population croit au crationnisme ???
T'as de l'espoir toi XD

----------


## Oberown

Quels sont les incohrences que vous avez-vu ?

----------


## newbie57

> Quels sont les incohrences que vous avez-vu ?


ELECTRICITE:
Comment fait-il pour avoir de l'electricit? S'il utilise un groupe electrogne forcement les 'infects' entendraient du bruit et se douteraient qu'il y a quelqu'un dans le secteur et mme s'ils avaient perdu leur intelligence, ils auraient quand mme t intrigus par a et l'auraient cass.

CLE DU VIDEO CLUB:
D'o l'a t-il eu?

RADIO:
Comment fait-il pour emettre? (toujours le coup de l'lctricit).


Pour l'instant c'est ce que j'ai en tte.

----------


## djo.mos

Je ne sais pour le film, mais dans le bouquin, il a un groupe lectrogne dans son garage, et les infects sont bel et bien au courant qu'il est l et il rdent chaque soir autour de sa maison en _"esprant"_ l'avoir.

----------


## LineLe

Dites vous pourriez penser  ceux qui n'ont pas encore vu le film et qui viennent voir le topic pour savoir si a vaut le coup d'y aller ? et donc spoiler ?  ::aie::

----------


## kacedda

Salut,



> ELECTRICITE:
> Comment fait-il pour avoir de l'electricit? S'il utilise un groupe electrogne forcement les 'infects' entendraient du bruit et se douteraient qu'il y a quelqu'un dans le secteur et mme s'ils avaient perdu leur intelligence, ils auraient quand mme t intrigus par a et l'auraient cass.
> 
> CLE DU VIDEO CLUB:
> D'o l'a t-il eu?
> 
> RADIO:
> Comment fait-il pour emettre? (toujours le coup de l'lctricit).
> 
> ...


Il me semble qu'il nous montre le groupe electrogene, non? au debut quand il montre la maison(ou peu-etre j'ai confondu), en plus on le voit qui se charge en essence, mais bon...

La Cl ::king:: , franchement je suis pas malhonnte(enfin je pense) mais bon si j'etais a sa place je chercherai pas trop la cl non plus, en plus tout le monde est parti en courant, pense pas que le gars a pris le temps de fermer.

Serieux moi je vois pas bcp d'incohenrence dans le film, c'est pas une merveille mais j'ai bien aim, en meme temps je suis bon public ::aie::

----------


## Jean-Philippe Andr

+1 ::aie::

----------


## newbie57

> Je ne sais pour le film, mais dans le bouquin, il a un groupe lectrogne dans son garage, et les infects sont bel et bien au courant qu'il est l et il rdent chaque soir autour de sa maison en _"esprant"_ l'avoir.


Ok maintenant je comprend mieux.




> Dites vous pourriez penser  ceux qui n'ont pas encore vu le film et qui viennent voir le topic pour savoir si a vaut le coup d'y aller ? et donc spoiler ?


Oui c'est vrai tu as raison, j'arrete d'en parler.  ::oops::

----------


## djo.mos

Autant pour moi  ::oops:: 
Silence radio.

----------


## LineLe

ah non mais vous pouvez dire ce que vous voulez mais penser  le mettre dans une autre couleur  :;): 
moi tre blonde
si NOIR Alors Lire
sinon PasEncoreLire

----------


## alexrtz

Pour les boulets :



> Donc la bonne couleur pour les spoil est f5f5ff.


Et vous pouvez aussi diter les messages o y a des spoils, histoire de...  ::roll::

----------


## granquet

> Dites vous pourriez penser  ceux qui n'ont pas encore vu le film et qui viennent voir le topic pour savoir si a vaut le coup d'y aller ? et donc spoiler ?


c'est pas la peine de le voir ... aydelamerde ! (c) J.P. Coffe

----------


## Erwy

je connais le livre , ainsi que la premire adaptation The Last Man on Earth, trs fidle (donc pas du tout film d'action).

Et comme les deux ont autant  voir avec le genre monstre/apocalypse que Enemy mine avec le film de guerre , je doute d'aller le voir...

----------


## lakitrid

Je l'ai enfin vu, perso j'ai pass un bon moment. Bon on est loin du chef d'uvre... Et forcement il y a dtails qui fchent. Enfin bon y'a toujours les gens qui spoile sans le savoir/vouloir, genre : 
ce film est un peu comme ... (putain merci j'avais vu que la bande annonce courte qui dis rien, mme pas a ...)
D'un autre cot a m'apprendra  attendre 3 semaines pour aller le voir avec des amis  ::aie::

----------


## Mamilie

@djo.mos
Le bouquin tu l'as lu en anglais? C'est quel niveau: trs familier, un peu compliqu ou alors le middle que j'aime bien niveau Harry Potter 7?

----------


## djo.mos

Bonjour.
  Si mes souvenirs sont bons (a date d l't 2007), son anglais est plus simple que HP 7.

@+

----------


## Mat.M

Bon tous les gots sont dans la nature mais *je me suis littralement clat avec ce film !!!*

Je crois que je vais aller le revoir une deuxime fois tellement j'ai aim l'ambiance zombie de ce film.  ::D: 
Je ne vais pas le recommander y'a des gens qui aiment les chemises blanches y'a des gens qui aiment les chemises vertes...
Mais si vous mettez votre dimension psychologique dans ce film c'est du pur bohneur.
C'est certainement pas un chef d'oeuvre certes mais je me suis tellement embarqu dans cette ville  l'abandon hante de zombies.
Moi a m'interroge normment sur le devenir de l'humanit.


Les amricains refont-ils de nouveau des bons films ?
D'abord cette ambiance magistrale de New-York dserte et  l'abandon techniquement ils sont trop fort les amricains pour faire a .
Faut voir ce film avec une ambiance un peu jeu vido  la Manhunt, Doom ou autre mais sans trop tre gore.
Ce qu'il m'a plu c'est que pour une fois y'a pas dix tonnes d'esbrouffe d'effects spciaux.
C'est souvent subjectif ;
la scne qui m'a le plus emball c'est quand le chien poursuit un cerf dans un immeuble sombre.
Ultra classique me direz vous mais c'est trop sensass ces zombies dans leur coin dans la pnombre.

Ce que j'ai moins aim c'est toujours le ct gnagna moraliste des films amricains le racisme ( qu'est ce que a vient faire la dedans ? ) la religion 

C'est vrai il ya pas mal d'incohrences mais ce film quel rgal quel ambiance j'adore !!  ::D: 




> Franchement, il y a une chose que j'ai dtest. Que viens faire Dieu dans ce film ??? J'avoue avoir bcp de mal avec les rfrence  un dieu quelconque. C'est juste une raction pidermique. Je reste persuad qu'on pouvait faire un bon film avec ce sujet, sans ref  un dieu.
> ^^)


Tu as raison a gche un peu le film.
C'est toujours le ct moraliste chiant des films amricains.
Dommage que la fin termine en eau de boudin et formatte comme le reste des films US.





> ELECTRICITE:
> Comment fait-il pour avoir de l'electricit? S'il utilise un groupe electrogne forcement les 'infects' entendraient du bruit et se douteraient qu'il y a quelqu'un dans le secteur et mme s'ils avaient perdu leur intelligence, ils auraient quand mme t intrigus par a et l'auraient cass.


Peut-tre que le groupe est prs du labo mais vous cherchez la petite bte c'est du cin aprs tout faut se prendre dedans  ::D: 


Je note 95% d'intrt sur ce film et je crois que je vais aller le revoir.

----------


## Mat.M

> j'ai bien aim mais il y a une question que je me pose encore : qui a dplac le mannequin??? a n'est pas dit dans le film ou alors j'ai pas compris...


Il faut piger le film:
 Robert Neville alias Will SMith il pte les plombs !  ::mrgreen:: 
Il devient bargeot le type !
Imagines-toi tu t'isoles des mois comme cela sans voir personne tu finis par perdre la raison
Je conseille vivement de lire les secrets du tournage de la fiche d'Allocin
Le ralisateur a interrog des prisonniers de guerre..
http://www.allocine.fr/film/anecdote...lm=105557.html

----------


## GrandFather

> C'est justement pour a que je me fais une rgle de ne pas regarder un film que j'ai lu avant en bouquin. a gache tout, mme si comme tu le dis le film n'est pas mauvais en soi, le fait qu'il dforme le bouquin gache tout.


C'est dommage, a peut te faire passer  ct de bons films... Il faut juste accepter au pralable qu'il s'agit d'une adaptation, et qu'on ne retrouvera donc pas exactement les mmes motions ressenties  la lecture du livre, mais qu'il peut en gnrer d'originales. L'exemple qui me vient  l'esprit est l'excellent "Blade Runner" : le film fait l'impasse sur beaucoup de choses abordes dans le livre, mais en garde l'esprit tout en introduisant un riche univers visuel, aspect nglig par Dick dans le livre.

En ce qui concerne "Je suis une lgende", tout le propos et l'originalit du roman se concentre dans les 5 dernires pages du livre ; tout ce qui prcde est intressant et agrable  lire, mais est assez conventionnel. S'ils n'ont pas respect la fin, alors on se retrouve avec un (bte) film de zombies mtin de "Seul au monde". S'il ne s'agit que de cela, alors autant regarder "Dawn of the dead", au moins c'est rigolo et plus original...  ::roll::

----------


## djo.mos

Hello,



> C'est dommage, a peut te faire passer  ct de bons films... Il faut juste accepter au pralable qu'il s'agit d'une adaptation, et qu'on ne retrouvera donc pas exactement les mmes motions ressenties  la lecture du livre, mais qu'il peut en gnrer d'originales. L'exemple qui me vient  l'esprit est l'excellent "Blade Runner" : le film fait l'impasse sur beaucoup de choses abordes dans le livre, mais en garde l'esprit tout en introduisant un riche univers visuel, aspect nglig par Dick dans le livre.


Tu marques un point  :;): 
Nanmoins, je suis tomb sur tellement plus de mauvaises adaptations que sur des bonnes que je prfre rater des bons plutt que de prendre une douche  ::aie:: 
Mais bon, si une adaptation est vraiment bonne, a se saurait et jh pourrais faire une exception.




> En ce qui concerne "Je suis une lgende", tout le propos et l'originalit du roman se concentre dans les 5 dernires pages du livre ; tout ce qui prcde est intressant et agrable  lire, mais est assez conventionnel. S'ils n'ont pas respect la fin, alors on se retrouve avec un (bte) film de zombies mtin de "Seul au monde". S'il ne s'agit que de cela, alors autant regarder "Dawn of the dead", au moins c'est rigolo et plus original...


Bon, j'ai aussi aim le dbut (quand tu n'a rien compris encore) et le milieu (l'ambiance angoissante et mlancolique, style alone in the dark).
Par contre, je ne suis pas d'accord pour la fin: c'est trs loin de Dawn of the Dead tout de mme ! Je ne veux pas dtailler vu que ce sujet est dj spoil  mort  ::mrgreen::

----------


## GrandFather

> Par contre, je ne suis pas d'accord pour la fin: c'est trs loin de Dawn of the Dead tout de mme ! Je ne veux pas dtailler vu que ce sujet est dj spoil  mort


Les fins sont effectivement trs diffrentes, je disais juste que si le film n'a pas la mme fin que le livre, alors franchement a ne vaut pas le coup, et que pour le coup "Dawn of the dead" est un film de zombies bien plus original. Mais je spcule, je spcule... Quelqu'un pourrait-il raconter la fin du film s'il vous plait (avec le dispositif anti-spoiler bien entendu) ?  ::):

----------


## djo.mos

[dispositif anti spoil on]  ::arrow:: Si vous le contournez quand mme, alors c'est  vos propres risques et prils, mais je vous aurais prvenu !
Bah z'ai pas vu le film mais z'imazine que comme tout ricain qui se respecte, Will Smith est devenu un super guerrier gonfl  bloc avec des super-armes et tout et a bott le c** au mchants zombies qui l'ont cherch
[dispositif anti spoil off]
 ::aie::  Je dconne, je sais  ::mouarf::

----------


## GrandFather

arf, c'est pire que ce que je craignais... Le coup du virus qui infecte le systme informatique du vaisseau amiral des zombies, je pensais pas qu'ils l'oseraient tout de mme.  ::aie::

----------


## djo.mos

Arf ... fallait pas quoter mon message ... le fond bleu de quote fait paraitre mon spoil blan!
Vite, faut colorier la chose en bleu clair !  :;): 

[edit]
Chapeau  ::wow:: , raction super rapide !

----------


## granquet

> Quelqu'un pourrait-il raconter la fin du film s'il vous plait (avec le dispositif anti-spoiler bien entendu) ?


attend, pose ton caf (th ou autre liquide que tu aurais dans la main), regarde qu'il n'y ait personne dans la pice

[spoil]

les zombies ont trouv sa baraque, ils attaquent et russissent  rentrer.
w.smith, la grogniasse et le gamin se rfugient dans le labo, enferm dans "la cloche de verre" ou il avait remis une zombie sur laquelle il avait administr un essai de vaccin.
ils se rendent compte que la zombie vas mieux, ils lui font une prise de sang.
devant les assauts rpts des zombies sur la paroi en verre, willie confie la fiole  la grogniasse et enferme le gamin et la grogniasse dans un espce d'abri anti-atomique.
il attrape une grenade, la dgoupille, et se fait peter.
la grogniasse et le gamin partent au petit matin avec le vaccin, rejoindre le campement que lui as indiqu dieu
FIN !

[/spoil]

voil, c'est au choix dprimant ... o  hurler de rire  ::aie::

----------


## GrandFather

> voil, c'est au choix dprimant ... o  hurler de rire


argh... Tout ce qui faisait l'intrt et la subtilit du roman disparat avec une telle fin, mais plus grave, on est  la limite de la malhonntet intellectuelle. Ils introduisent une composante religieuse dans le scnario (absente du livre), et escamotent toute la rflexion de Matheson sur la thorie de l'volution et la naissance des mythes. Quand on connait l'pret du combat entre Darwinisme et religion aux E.U., on a du mal  ne pas y voir une tentative de manipulation.

Je trouve dgueulasse de profiter de l'ge avanc de Richard Matheson (il a plus de 80 ans) pour transformer son roman, un grand classique de la S.F., en une telle bouse. En tout cas, je refuse d'aller la voir.  ::evilred::

----------


## LineLe

> argh... Tout ce qui faisait l'intrt et la subtilit du roman disparat avec une telle fin, mais plus grave, on est  la limite de la malhonntet intellectuelle. Ils introduisent une composante religieuse dans le scnario (absente du livre), et escamotent toute la rflexion de Matheson sur la thorie de l'volution et la naissance des mythes. Quand on connait l'pret du combat entre Darwinisme et religion aux E.U., on a du mal  ne pas y voir une tentative de manipulation.
> 
> Je trouve dgueulasse de profiter de l'ge avanc de Richard Matheson (il a plus de 80 ans) pour transformer son roman, un grand classique de la S.F., en une telle bouse. En tout cas, je refuse d'aller la voir.


En tout cas tu me donnes envie de lire le livre !  ::D: 
Enfin ds que j'aurai fini celui en cours...
Tu l'as lu en anglais ou franais ? (pour savoir si la version anglaise est accessible)
Parce que autant j'ai aim le contexte autant la fin est gnangnan...

----------


## zodd

pareil.. tout cela me donne envie de lire le livre  :;):

----------


## djo.mos

> @djo.mos
> Le bouquin tu l'as lu en anglais? C'est quel niveau: trs familier, un peu compliqu ou alors le middle que j'aime bien niveau Harry Potter 7?





> Bonjour.
>   Si mes souvenirs sont bons (a date d l't 2007), son anglais est plus simple que HP 7.
> 
> @+





> En tout cas tu me donnes envie de lire le livre ! 
> Enfin ds que j'aurai fini celui en cours...
> Tu l'as lu en anglais ou franais ? (pour savoir si la version anglaise est accessible)
> Parce que autant j'ai aim le contexte autant la fin est gnangnan...

----------


## LineLe

sorry je n'avais pas rerelu le topic depuis le dbut  ::oops::  j'avais oubli qu'on en avait parl...
par contre, HP7 c'est compliqu  lire ?  ::aie::

----------


## GrandFather

> Tu l'as lu en anglais ou franais ? (pour savoir si la version anglaise est accessible)


Je ne sais pas s'il est absolument ncessaire de le lire en version originale... J'avais lu il y 20 ans (dj !) la traduction franaise faite par Claude Elsen (dition Denol), qui m'avait paru bonne  l'poque. Il existe une traduction plus moderne faite par Nathalie Serval, mais je ne sais pas ce qu'elle vaut.

----------


## djo.mos

> par contre, HP7 c'est compliqu  lire ?


Hi hi, HP7 c'est un peu plus compliqu que I'm a Legend   ::langue:: 

Non, srieusement, tout est relatif. Person, je trouve que I'm a legend est fluide et simple  lire, du moment qu'on s'adapte  la lexique spcialise  propos des zombies etc.

----------


## Mamilie

J'ai lu le bouquin en anglais. Un peu trop court  mon got mais niveau d'anglais assez simple. Par contre je sais pas si ma coiffeuse a fum les bigoudis mais elle m'a racont la fin du film et rien  voir...


EDIT: ok j'ai lu plus haut, autant pour moi, pardon  ma coiffeuse...
Par contre c'est vraiment une sorte d'adaptation pas trs fidle au bouquin.

Ah ouais et dsol Will, t'es beau mais dans le bouquin: le hros il est blond aux yeux bleus...

----------


## Momodedf

Et sinon quelqun pourait rsumer la fin du livre ici ?
Parceque perso j'ai vu le film et je lis plein de truc sur l'nnorme diffrence de la fin, j'aimerais bien savoir quoi.

----------


## lakitrid

tu remonte de quelques messages et tu saura  :;): 

[edit] : J'ai rien dis, j'ai d voir a ailleurs et ma mmoire me joue des tours.

----------


## GrandFather

> Et sinon quelqun pourait rsumer la fin du livre ici ?


Volontiers :
Le hros finit par prendre peu  peu conscience que les "autres", rsultat d'une adaptation naturelle au virus, ont inluctablement et totalement remplac les tres humains "normaux" en tant qu'espce intelligente et dominante sur la plante, et qu' ce titre c'est lui qui est finalement devenu le "monstre", l'anomalie, l'exception. Cela l'amne a abandonner la rsistance, et il se laisse plus ou moins capturer. Il est jug par un tribunal de vampires qui le condamne  mort car il est une aberration de la nature  leurs yeux, et une menace pour leur espce. C'est en se rendant  son excution et en percevant un mlange d'horreur et de fascination dans le regard des autres, qu'il se dit que pendant des gnrations et des gnrations ils perptueront son souvenir et feront de lui le personnage central de leurs fables. Il est devenu une lgende.

----------


## Jean-Philippe Andr

::pleure:: 
je fonce trouver le bouquin  ::king::

----------


## Erwy

Si je me souviens bien , dans le film anne 70 assez fidle au bouquin il y a une rplique qui rsume assez bien l'esprit de "je suis une legende..." de meoire donc pas trs fidle  ::aie:: 

Une vampire:
_"Vous tes le monstre qui rode le jour , et qui tue nos maris, nos frres ,nos enfants pendant notre sommeil "_

----------


## adiGuba

J'avais trouv le film sans plus... malgr le fait que j'aime bien Will Smith en gnral (d'ailleurs il apporte quand mme pas mal au film).
 ::arrow::  En fait j'avais t du par la fin...

Dans le style j'ai prfr 28 jours plus tard.


Mais je viens de voir vos avis sur le livre (et un peu vos spoilers  ::aie:: ) et a m'a donn envie de le lire... donc je l'ai command  ::mrgreen:: 

a++

----------


## LineLe

> J'avais trouv le film sans plus... malgr le fait que j'aime bien Will Smith en gnral (d'ailleurs il apporte quand mme pas mal au film).
>  En fait j'avais t du par la fin...
> 
> Dans le style j'ai prfr 28 jours plus tard.
> 
> 
> Mais je viens de voir vos avis sur le livre (et un peu vos spoilers ) et a m'a donn envie de le lire... donc je l'ai command 
> 
> a++


De mon ct achet samedi en VO  :;): 
Mais j'ose pas encore le commencer de peur de passer nuit blanche  le lire...

----------


## granquet

moi qui suis pas trop lecture (a me fait mal aux yeux, au cou, au dos ... pire que du sport), j'hsite  commander le livre tellement vous en dites du bien  ::aie:: 

ps: c'est une vrai torture de s'empecher de lire les spoilers ... arg !

----------


## Mat.M

> Mais je spcule, je spcule... Quelqu'un pourrait-il raconter la fin du film s'il vous plait (avec le dispositif anti-spoiler bien entendu) ?


Non [pas question  Va voir le film tu passeras un bon moment  ::mouarf:: 
tu ne le regretteras pas.
Et puis a m'nerve les gens fomatts gavs au Tlrama qui dicte la bonne morale,
*le bouquin est meilleur que le livre
*c'est mieux en V.O.

1-En VO de toute faon dans I am a Legend y'a peu de dialogues et de toute faon que cela soit en VO ou en VF a me fait ni chaud ni froid
Je mets d'ailleurs au dfi les bien-pensants qui arrivent  tout piger en VO.
Est-ce que vous arrivez  piger toutes les subtilits dans Jack Ass, Pimp My Ride ou the Daily Show avec Ron Stewart ou bien le show avec David Letterman alors que le moindre franais n'est pas capable d'aligner trois mots dans la langue de Shakespeare avec un acccent pouvantable ?
 ::roll::   ::mouarf:: 

2-en quoi un livre c'est meilleur qu'un film ?
Un livre c'est crit sur du papier par un type qui n'crit pas forcment l'intgralit de sa propre plume ( comment font les Anne Gavalda, Marc Lvy et Amlei Nothomb alors ? )
Un film c'est tourn avec une camra et une quipe de comdien alors moi je suis stupide et je trouve cela diffrent

Et tac !
 ::mrgreen::

----------


## Mat.M

> De mon ct achet samedi en VO 
> Mais j'ose pas encore le commencer de peur de passer nuit blanche  le lire...



si tu est perturb psychologiquement je ne te conseille pas de le regarder surtout si tu te prends  l'histoire. ::oops::

----------


## LineLe

> Non [pas question  Va voir le film tu passeras un bon moment 
> tu ne le regretteras pas.
> Et puis a m'nerve les gens fomatts gavs au Tlrama qui dicte la bonne morale,
> *le bouquin est meilleur que le livre
> *c'est mieux en V.O.
> 
> 1-En VO de toute faon dans I am a Legend y'a peu de dialogues et de toute faon que cela soit en VO ou en VF a me fait ni chaud ni froid
> Je mets d'ailleurs au dfi les bien-pensants qui arrivent  tout piger en VO.
> Est-ce que vous arrivez  piger toutes les subtilits dans Jack Ass, Pimp My Ride ou the Daily Show avec Ron Stewart ou bien le show avec David Letterman alors que le moindre franais n'est pas capable d'aligner trois mots dans la langue de Shakespeare avec un acccent pouvantable ?


pour I Am Legend effectivement la VO n'apporterait pas grand chose... mais pour les autres films, il y a des petits mots qui s'affichent en bas de l'cran lorsqu'ils sont en VO. Et ben me suis rendue compte que c'tait la traduction de ce qu'ils disaient  :8O: 
nan perso je prfre certains films en VO lorsque la traduction fr est pourrite, ou lorsque les voix choisies sont pourrites (je pense l  Dr House) ou lorsque le doublage est mal fait ou mal intgr. 
Ensuite, sur Paris selon les cinmas, c'est pas comme si t'avais le choix entre la VO et la VF...
Aprs a dpend aussi de l'habitude, j'ai pris l'habitude de regarder certaines sries (ou sries de films) en VF, je ne pourrais jamais les regarder en VO, et inversement.
Je continue : on peut avoir un accent pourrave dans une langue trangre, et avoir une trs bonne comprhension orale ou crite de la mme langue...
Et enfin je trouve que c'est un excellent moyen d'amliorer notre niveau d'anglais si lamentable comme tu dis (moi c'est la raison pour laquelle j'ai pris le bouquin en anglais plutot que franais, mon anglais est un peu rouill)




> 2-en quoi un livre c'est meilleur qu'un film ?
> Un livre c'est crit sur du papier par un type qui n'crit pas forcment l'intgralit de sa propre plume ( comment font les Anne Gavalda, Marc Lvy et Amlei Nothomb alors ? )
> Un film c'est tourn avec une camra et une quipe de comdien alors moi je suis stupide et je trouve cela diffrent
> 
> Et tac !


On ne se prend pas au jeu de la mme faon dans un livre que dans un film. Et souvent l'histoire est simplement diffrente. Une bonne histoire peut tre mal crite ou mal tourne  :;):  Mais bon en gnral, les auteurs sont obligs de soigner un peu plus leur bouquin, ils peuvent pas dire que will smith joue dedans  ::aie::  Et de mme dans les livres, l'histoire est souvent plus pousse et plus riche, ce qui fait que "souvent" on prfre les livres pour l'histoire.
mais effectivement, je trouve aussi que livre et film ne s'apprcient pas de la mme faon  :;): 


Et euh sinon, non je ne suis pas perturbe psychologiquement, et tant une adepte de films et de livres d'horreur et suspense... ben... A MEME PAS PEUR
donc j'ai vu le film, et je vais m'attaquer au livre ds que je peux... Pour la nuit c'tait plutot parce que quand je commence  lire quelque chose, j'ai du mal  m'arrter...  :;):

----------


## GrandFather

> 2-en quoi un livre c'est meilleur qu'un film ?


Qui a affirm cela ? On parle ici de l'adaptation en film d'un livre, qui plus est d'un grand classique de la S.F., il est donc normal d'tablir une comparaison entre le livre et son traitement cinmatographique.

Quand le film est bon et respecte au moins l'esprit du livre, les adaptations "libres" sont gnralement bien tolres ;  ma connaissance, personne n'a descendu "Apocalypse now" parce qu'il ne respectait pas l'poque et le lieu de la nouvelle "Au coeur des tnbres" de Joseph Conrad dont il est l'adaptation. La trame, l'atmosphre et le message de la nouvelle ont t prservs, et le film est un chef-d'oeuvre. Rien  y redire.

L, c'est diffrent. Ils ont modifi la fin au point que le message vhicul par le film est l'anti-thse de celui du roman, jusqu'au titre qui prend une nouvelle signification. A ce niveau-l de manipulation, on ne peut plus parler d'adaptation rate mais de rvisionnisme. De plus, les lments nouveaux introduits dans le film me semblent trs connots idologiquement (que vient faire Dieu l-dedans ?), et destins principalement  un public amricain chatouilleux sur les valeurs morales...

P.S. : je ne supporte pas Tlrama  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Mat.M

> personne n'a descendu "Apocalypse now" parce qu'il ne respectait pas l'poque et le lieu de la nouvelle "Au coeur des tnbres" de Joseph Conrad dont il est l'adaptation. La trame, l'atmosphre et le message de la nouvelle ont t prservs, et le film est un chef-d'oeuvre. Rien  y redire.


Je ne suis pas trop d'accord sur la comparaison : AP et Au Coeur des tnebres sont 2 histoires radicalement diffrentes.
Ceci dit vrai Coppola s'est inspir de ce roman

----------


## GrandFather

> Je ne suis pas trop d'accord sur la comparaison : AP et Au Coeur des tnebres sont 2 histoires radicalement diffrentes.
> Ceci dit vrai Coppola s'est inspir de ce roman


OK, ce n'est pas une adaptation rigoureusement fidle : l'histoire, se droulant originellement en Afrique Noire et  la fin du XIX sicle, a t transpose en Asie durant la guerre du Viet Nm. Hormis cela, la trame et les thmes abords sont les mmes : la remonte du fleuve correspond  un abandon progressif de la civilisation pour une plonge dans la barbarie et la folie humaine, jusqu' aboutir  l'homme, Kurtz, symbolisant toute l'ambigut humaine : un mlange d'esprit brillant et fascinant et d'instinct primitif meurtrier. Coppola a vu une correspondance directe entre ce rcit et la guerre du Viet Nm, et son adaptation est intelligente.

Ceux qui ont adapt "Je suis une lgende" n'ont eu ni le mme respect ni la mme dmarche ; il y a tromperie sur la marchandise.  ::?:

----------


## adiGuba

J'ai fini le livre et j'ai bien aim  ::king:: 

C'est clair que le message est bien diffrent de celui du film, par contre j'ai trouv la fin un peu rapide (j'aurais bien aim allonger le plaisir  ::aie:: )

a++

----------


## djo.mos

Bonjour,



> J'ai fini le livre et j'ai bien aim 
> 
> C'est clair que le message est bien diffrent de celui du film, par contre j'ai trouv la fin un peu rapide (j'aurais bien aim allonger le plaisir )
> 
> a++


Bah faut bien que le livre finisse  un moment ou  un autre  :;): 
Sinon, juste pour vrifier que je ne suis pas le seul (ou trop sensible), tu ne t'etais pas senti touff et opress dans le dbut du livre par l'ecrasante solitude de l'hros ?

----------


## adiGuba

> Bah faut bien que le livre finisse  un moment ou  un autre


Oui mais j'ai trouv que c'est un peu rapide (entre le moment o la fille s'en va et o il se fait arrter).




> Sinon, juste pour vrifier que je ne suis pas le seul (ou trop sensible), tu ne t'etais pas senti touff et opress dans le dbut du livre par l'ecrasante solitude de l'hros ?


Oui c'est trs oppressant et nettement plus morbide/glauque que le film (son occupation consistant  tuer les vampires pendant leurs sommeils, ses soleries assez frquentes, son attirances pour les femmes vampires...).


a++

----------


## djo.mos

Ah, tu me rassures  ::king:: 
Et drles de gots en effet  ::aie::

----------


## rad_hass

Comme bcp vous m'avez donn envie de lire le livre (a sera le prochain, all hop je zap encore "Framework .net ..."  ::mouarf::  )

Sinon une question sur le film,  la fin y a une allusion que je pige pas, ou en tt cas je ne voix pas son intrt. Comme elle est  la fin je mets le dispositifs anti-Spoiler (j'espere que ma memoire est bonne lol) :

C'est quoi le rapport entre le papillion et la solution ? A la fin on le voit au moment de voir le papillion avoir un flash sur sa fillette qui avait le mme et puis hop il comprend tt

C'est vrai certains trucs sont arrach par les cheveux et mme incohrants parfois comme :

- C'est quoi l'intrt de dire que les mutants sont inteligents si ce n'est pas exploit ?

- Mme si je chipote, pourquoi Will est persuad qu'il n y a pas de survivant sachant que tt les jours il va voir si y a pas de survivant, ca devient absurde au moment il commence  engueuler la dame

- Pk il se fait exploser et il ne se cache pas avec la femme et le gosse

- Et pk il n'exploite pas  la fin au moment du face  face l'intligence de l'autre gugusse

Bref, oui je dteste avoir des introgations aprs un film (mme si je me rappel plus de toutes les introgations que j'ai eu qd je l'ai vu  ::mrgreen::  ...)

----------


## lakitrid

Voici la fin alternative qui est carrment d'un autre gabarit que celle de la sortie en salle, attentions aux spoilers  ::aie::  :

http://www.dvdrama.com/news-25139--j...ternative-.php

----------


## granquet

> Voici la fin alternative qui est carrment d'un autre gabarit que celle de la sortie en salle, attentions aux spoilers  :
> 
> http://www.dvdrama.com/news-25139--j...ternative-.php


y'as du mieux, beaucoup de mieux  ::):

----------


## publicStaticVoidMain

> Voici la fin alternative qui est carrment d'un autre gabarit que celle de la sortie en salle, attentions aux spoilers  :
> 
> http://www.dvdrama.com/news-25139--j...ternative-.php


Ton lien ne marche plus mais merci qd meme  Dailymotion 
http://www.dailymotion.com/relevance...ive_shortfilms

----------


## afrodje

Pourquoi avoir fais une fin alternative? C'est la fin du livre?

----------


## GrandFather

> Pourquoi avoir fais une fin alternative? C'est la fin du livre?


Je ne sais pas si elle correspond  celle du livre, mais en tous cas le tournage de fins "alternatives" est trs courant dans les grosses productions, quand le scnario ne prvoit pas de fin "allant de soi", comme ici. Ils font plusieurs montages avec ces fins diffrentes, et les soumettent  un public panel lors de projections test, et retiennent la fin la plus "consensuelle".

----------


## lakitrid

La fin alternative peut tre vu comme plus dans l'esprit du livre de ce que j'ai pu voir a droite  gauche a propos du livre sur le net.
Mais comme le film est dj bien dcal du bouquin ...
En tout cas c'est beaucoup moins orient "religion" / discours politique qui dnature un peu la fin du film tel que diffus au cinma.
Reste a vrifier que la fin est le seul changement de la version alternative.

----------


## rad_hass

La fin alternative est encore trs loin du livre ... J'ai lu le livre et effectivement j'ai t surpris par l'cart qui existe entre les deux histoires, a n'a plus rien  voir ...

en tout cas, j'ai beaucoup aim la richesse du livre, mme si je suis rest un peu sur ma faim ...

----------


## Jean-Philippe Andr

j'ai vu la fin alternative hier soir, et je la prfre de bcp au film diffus au cin.












Comment ca je remonte le topic ?  ::aie::

----------

